# Request from Storyhour Authors - Help me teach players to interpret prophecies.



## RangerWickett (Sep 29, 2004)

If you could, please visit this thread, and share your experiences with prophecies.  I figured a lot of people here would have used them in their games, and I'd like your help.


----------

